# Crazy offer! Buy 1 10ml and receive 3!



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 13, 2010)

Dear Members, now we have CRAZY offer for next 5 days only!

You buy 1 vial *DECABOLIC ASIA PHARMA* and you will receive as extra gift 1 vial *CYPIOBOLIC ASIA PHARMA* AND 1 vial *SUSTIANBOLIC ASIA PHARMA*!
Total for cost of 1 vial you will receive 3 vials!

When you make order,let us know from what forum you come!

Order need to be paid by Western union or Money Gram!
Here you can't use any discount codes! Only regular prices!

Its limited offer...for first 10 guys-orders only!

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Arnold (Aug 13, 2010)

this is a great deal and you CANNOT go wrong with Asia Pharma gear!


----------



## pyes (Aug 13, 2010)

would be nice if all 3 were the same gear .


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 13, 2010)

Dear pyes, we can do it if you take cypiobolic or sustainbolic! buy 1 and receive 3..be fast,dont miss it,its limited offer!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 13, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear pyes, we can do it if you take cypiobolic or sustainbolic! buy 1 and receive 3..be fast,dont miss it,its limited offer!



Wow, even better deal!


----------



## MDR (Aug 13, 2010)

Gotta admit, buy one get two free is pretty good.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 13, 2010)

MODS - please don't move this thread!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2010)

ok, so it sounds like youve really got a good deal going this time WP. Nice work


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like a nice deal WP.


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## TTFU_694 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds pretty good!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2010)

Dear members, you are all welcome...YEs its BEST deal.you cant get better deal for GMP gear and all this 3 products are THAI FDA approved and you can even buy it in Pharmacy in Thailand!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

Gears!


----------



## Flathead (Aug 14, 2010)

Right on, now that's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2010)

Dear members, we do our best!

We can also do and send you or 3 x sustainbolic or also 3 x cypiobolic!
We cant sent you 3 x decabolic!
you always need to buy and pay decabolic + ship and then you can receive mixx you want!

ORDER ALWAYS NEED TO BE PAID WESTERN UNION OR MONEY GRAM ONLY!

best-regards

wp


----------



## FMJ (Aug 14, 2010)

Thier AP Cyp is some good stuff too. I loved it.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Thier AP Cyp is some good stuff too. I loved it.



BUMP ap cypio its incredible smooth.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok.. So how do I score some 4 vials of Test C?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Ok.. So how do I score some 4 vials of Test C?



You can get all 3 Test C if you want. More than that will require an additional order.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

I see. Now i've never used Money Gram before.. Could someone be my mother and walk me through it?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 14, 2010)

Western Union is pretty simple bro if thats the moneygram you are talking about.  If not, I would assume it is pretty similiar.  You get together the money you need, as well as the name of the person you are sending the money to, and the city they are in.  You go to any place that provides WU service, IE: Rite-Aid and you will fill out a form with the name and city you are sending it to, as well as your name/address/phone.  How much of your personal info you fill out with accurate information is pretty much up to you.

After that, you give them the money, plus their fee, and they give you a receipt and control number.  You take that number and let your seller know that you sent the money, as well as the control number, and they go and pick it up at whatever location in that city they desire.

Thats pretty much it bro!


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2010)

How much is the Fee for WU or Money Gram?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 14, 2010)

When I sent WU for naps it was almost 50 bucks.  Which made me cry.  Then laugh.  Then cry some more.

Then I remembered I was a man and hardened the fuck up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

50 bucks??? Fk that


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah it was ridiculous.  It may have been just cause it was going to an unnamed foreign country and all of the dollars had to be converted to Goats.  The national currency of said country.  The goat exchange isnt very favorable right now.  Since Docmomen came around, they seem to be more in demand.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2010)

Mg is more cheap!


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2010)

well if i gotta pay 50$ to pay somebody, WU can suck my skinny little dick


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

thats a good deal if u use money gram, WU is always high. if moneygram is going to use watever country its going to. just my 2 cents.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2010)

Most guys use MG.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 16, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> You buy 1 vial *DECABOLIC ASIA PHARMA* and you will receive as extra gift 1 vial *CYPIOBOLIC ASIA PHARMA* AND 1 vial *SUSTIANBOLIC ASIA PHARMA*!
> Total for cost of 1 vial you will receive 3 vials!
> 
> Its limited offer...for first 10 guys-orders only!
> ...



any update is this offer still open ??


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> well if i gotta pay 50$ to pay somebody, WU can suck my skinny little dick



always use money gram if possible.

it's only 10 or 12 dollars


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 16, 2010)

ROID said:


> always use money gram if possible.
> 
> it's only 10 or 12 dollars


Stop giving out terrible advice. You're gonna end up giving someone aids. Always use a condom, money gram will do nothing to keep you disease free


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2010)

Dear Grozny, yes this offer still open!
Till now only 1 member take it. 
Look like its still expensive...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Grozny, yes this offer still open!
> Till now only 1 member take it.
> Look like its still expensive...


 
through in some vitamins and Id be tempted


----------



## Grozny (Aug 17, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Grozny, yes this offer still open!
> Till now only 1 member take it.
> Look like its still expensive...



great to hear that this offer is still available now anyone now what is difference with rhGH Norditropin - Novo Nordisk and Chinese Blue tops; 100iu of Norditropin cost around 1400euro and blue tops 100iu ~90usd, which one is more effective ? this is why  I personally would rather have 1 effective cycle than 3 bunk ones.

now its same result with aas. u have cheap UG gear made under suspicious condition, unsterilized impure product and u have quality line of gear that is produced by a real pharmaceutical manufacturer. unfortunately these days only price can be one of the reason that justify the superiority and the quality of gear.


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 17, 2010)

I always use paypal as its simple and i dont have to track down a place that do mg or wu, WP if you ever get that sorted i will order and would have taken up this offer as its the dogs nutts mate.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2010)

Dear Grozny, you are total right about HGH..its real interested why and how...and all say 1iu hgh is 1 iu...but why so different price?

Dear martialartsman, sorry we do not have paypal! only wu,mg and cc.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 17, 2010)

Grozny said:


> u have cheap UG gear made under suspicious condition, unsterilized impure product and u have quality line of gear that is produced by a real pharmaceutical manufacturer. unfortunately these days only price can be one of the reason that justify the superiority and the quality of gear.



Just couldnt fucking resist could you?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2010)

Dear members, few more days..till Friday and offer end!


----------



## Grozny (Aug 18, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Just couldnt fucking resist could you?



I  m just junky I cant stop my constant pulsation


----------



## Grozny (Aug 18, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Grozny, you are total right about HGH..its real interested why and how...and all say 1iu hgh is 1 iu...but why so different price?
> 
> Dear martialartsman, sorry we do not have paypal! only wu,mg and cc.



its not only rhGH its generally all aas market who is turned on this way.


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 18, 2010)

bump crazy deal for them buy 1 get 2 free wow nice


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 18, 2010)

Dear Kirk B, your order sent!


----------



## themaze619 (Aug 19, 2010)

So is the offer still out there??  Have 10 people ordered yet??  If not, I'm in!!  Let me know.  Thanks!!


----------



## themaze619 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's the kicker.  How do we go on your site and get this offer? Are we supposed to email you through your website in order to receive discount?  This is going to be my fourth order with you...  Just put one in yesterday!  Let me know.  THANK YOU


----------



## Grozny (Aug 19, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Kirk B, your order sent!



i m starting to be jealous i m going to place an order too.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 19, 2010)

You just need to make order of 1 decabolic and let us know you come from IronM and let us know what vials you want!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 20, 2010)

offer still go guys.
dont miss it.
its best offer for GMP gear you can get !


----------



## themaze619 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

I just emailed you guys through the website for the 3 bottles of sustanobolic....  Just waiting for revised payment total....  Can't wait.  Thanks World Pharma!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> 50 bucks??? Fk that


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Stop giving out terrible advice. You're gonna end up giving someone aids. Always use a condom, money gram will do nothing to keep you disease free


 yes that is crazy offer..the price..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Just couldnt fucking resist could you?


 caught that 2 ..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 21, 2010)

dear themaze619, you are welcome.


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 21, 2010)

Grozny said:


> i m starting to be jealous i m going to place an order too.



it a good deal and all i heard about there quality is great  kinda pricey but the but 1 get 2 free takes care of that


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 21, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Kirk B, your order sent!



aww very good very good   bump


----------



## themaze619 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey guys, just sent the money gram to World Pharma for this deal.... it was really easy to do...  and only cost $10.  Hard to pass up a deal like this.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 21, 2010)

Dear themaze619, you are welcome, you got ticket!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 23, 2010)

Big Bump...
Some orders are already deliver to Customers, Nice.


----------



## WFC2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

WP, what about boldabolic maybe? Can i got boldabolic or boldabol by BD in that offer? PLEASE!


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 24, 2010)

*arrived*

mine got to the house in 5 days wow thats pretty good


----------



## WFC2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

5 days, UK or USA?
post pics,if its 5 days to USA,omfg you are happy man


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> WP, what about boldabolic maybe? Can i got boldabolic or boldabol by BD in that offer? PLEASE!


 
as a WP rep you don't get free gears?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 24, 2010)

Few more days and offer end dear Members!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## unclem (Aug 24, 2010)

nice to hear kirkb your a great dude glad u got it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 24, 2010)

and only 5 days,wow


----------



## themaze619 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wait a second...  When does this deal end?  Can we order again to take advantage of this offer?  Please let me know.  I haven't received my first order yet BUT, I am sure I will soon...and if I can get this same offer again, I'm going to do it.  WP, please let me know if I can order again and I will do so today.  THANKS-


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear friend,you can make order today and still got offer,
you can pay 1 x decabolic and receive 3 x sustainbolic or 3 x cypioblic or mixx of each 1 vial!

order need to be paid WU or MG and you need to order DECABOLIC!

best-regards

wp


----------



## paolo584 (Aug 25, 2010)

just placed my order of deca


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear paolo584, you can get or mixx of 3 vials or 3 x cypioblic or 3 x sustainbolic...
you cant get 3 x decabolic...

your order is ready asap we receive money and info from you what vials you want!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

how can i be down for some free test hgh...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear friend,soon we will have AP HGH on stock,we think 2-3 weeks or even faster..

for testing we will have it soon...

we will send 20 vials out for free when we got it.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear friend,soon we will have AP HGH on stock,we think 2-3 weeks or even faster..
> 
> for testing we will have it soon...
> 
> we will send 20 vials out for free when we got it.


 Kool


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


>


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 26, 2010)

Dear The Situation, we will inform you when we will have it ready for ship.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


>


 


The Situation said:


>


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 26, 2010)

Got mine this morning - 3xcyp - took 6 days to UK. 

Congrats to WP for another complete order! 

Next cycle is gonna be a big one!

R


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 26, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear friend,you can make order today and still got offer,
> you can pay 1 x decabolic and receive 3 x sustainbolic or 3 x cypioblic or mixx of each 1 vial!
> 
> order need to be paid WU or MG and you need to order DECABOLIC!
> ...


 
Does this mean if i order 1 decca i can recieve 3 sust or 3 cyp, so 4 vials all together is this correct?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2010)

No 3 total.


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers dg


----------



## themaze619 (Aug 27, 2010)

So, should I do the Cypiobolic or Sustainabolic??  Opinions??


----------



## WFC2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wp is best, they deliver real fast to UK.
i buy 1 deca and also receive 3 x sustainbolic...
BEST offer EVER..WP please keep have it for IRM member,please!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> Wp is best, they deliver real fast to UK.
> i buy 1 deca and also receive 3 x sustainbolic...
> BEST offer EVER..WP please keep have it for IRM member,please!


 
man, W-P must be a shitty employer if he makes the reps buy there own gears


----------



## Flathead (Aug 27, 2010)

themaze619 said:


> So, should I do the Cypiobolic or Sustainabolic?? Opinions??


 


Cypiobolic >JMO


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, you need to buy and pay ! x decabolic and then you can take or:
mixx of 3 vials
or
3 x cypiobolic
or 
3 x sustainbolic

OFFER END 31ST AUGUST!

BEST-REGARDS

WP


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 27, 2010)

Dear martialartsman, maxx you can receive 3 vials! SEE post up!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2010)

so why you dont give WFC2ooo free gears? fkg tight arse!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 27, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Cypiobolic >JMO



Agree


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear The Situation, we will inform you when we will have it ready for ship.


 I'll be waiting..for sure can't wait to try it


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 27, 2010)

Dear friend,we also cant wait,becouse we know we will resale first stock we order real fast!

All who now buy any AP products,keep asking to buy also HGH,since they are total happy with Asia pharma brand!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 27, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear friend,soon we will have AP HGH on stock,we think 2-3 weeks or even faster..
> 
> for testing we will have it soon...
> 
> we will send 20 vials out for free when we got it.



So, if I go for the buy 1 get three, can I count on getting one of those free 20 vials at a later date?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 28, 2010)

bump,few more days and all end.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear friend,we also cant wait,becouse we know we will resale first stock we order real fast!
> 
> *All who now buy any AP products,keep asking to buy also HGH,since they are total happy with Asia pharma brand!*
> 
> ...



I'm completely losing this in translation. WTF????


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm completely losing this in translation. WTF????


 lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 28, 2010)

The new HGH will be Asia pharma Brand, Somagena!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2010)

somagena...... and?


----------



## Grozny (Aug 29, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> The new HGH will be Asia pharma Brand, Somagena!



any picts of this new rhGH


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

Grozny said:


> any picts of this new rhGH


 
lol @ Grozny . .  don't act like you're not a W-P plant!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2010)

We still Wait.

2 more days and this offer end!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 30, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> We still Wait.
> 
> 2 more days and this offer end!


 Waiting


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Waiting


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


>


 aren't you Brahhh


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

The Situation said:


> aren't you Brahhh



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4W1xXymQ-c


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2010)

Today last day.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2010)

This crazy offer end.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 1, 2010)

it was a good deal arived very fast 5 days wow nice


----------



## paolo584 (Sep 1, 2010)

im waiting on my to arrive


----------



## ZECH (Sep 1, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> it was a good deal arived very fast 5 days wow nice



Wow!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 2, 2010)

Great dear Kirk B,we are happy for you. 5 days.nice


----------



## 5841470451 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm wondering do you have specific pruducts? like injectable hgh ，you have ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 3, 2010)

Dear 5841470451, we are waiting to receive a HGH stock of Asia pharma Somagena!

best-regards

wp


----------



## BigRed73 (Sep 3, 2010)

World Pharma still giving offer?  If so I will take you up on it for good size order


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 3, 2010)

We have now offer buy 1 x 10ml and receive 10ml free, so tis 50% off..
about more,lets talk over pm or e mail us. info@world-pharma.org


----------

